# Support Group Type Website



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Although this site can be helpful in some ways it is incomplete in what it can offer us in terms of support in helping some of us to reduce social anxiety, develop relationships and positive social interactions irl. For those of you that have expressed some frustration or dissatisfaction with this site I would suggest joining another I found: support.therapytribe.com. After you go to the site you must click on the anxiety "tribe" to join that group. I have just discovered this site and have not used it yet so I cannot vouch for it possible benefits or efficacy. I am sharing it because the description seems to be more clear, direct and organized about the help they offer those of us struggling with some type of anxiety disorder. It has actual tools and a framework for support and connecting with others that this site lacks. And I am not bashing SAS here. I understand that this site is a forum and not a replacement for therapy or event an in person support group. I hope this helps.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hopefully it can help some people. For me, i feel like SAS works just fine though


----------

